# Is this wax or crystallization?



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

The jars of honey are about 10 months old. I figured it was crystallization, I don't remember them looking like this when I jarred the honey. I put them into my cheese vat so I could easily control the temperature. Not wanting to heat the honey up too much I started at 95 degrees for a few hours, then 100, then 105 for about 1 hour. I don't think I'm really seeing any change here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It is just chrylized honey, If your going to bemusing it all right away put it in a pan of water control the temp and wait for a while and it will turn back to liquid.

I have a tank holds 3 five gallon pails. takes a couple days and nights at 100F to make the pails liquid again.

 Al


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks like crystallization to me. Put them in a double-boiler for a few hours and they should be fine.


----------

